

Bed Bug Infestation Is Scaring Millions Of Americans - nkurz
http://www.alternet.org/module/printversion/147848

======
jgv
Getting bedbugs seems like a horrible, sometimes life altering, experience.
For people who are moving and are worried if their new home was ever infested,
check out <http://bedbugregistry.com>.

That being said, this article has a weird conservative vibe and ends with a
pro-DDT message, not anything education people how to prevent bedbugs.
Whenever you quote a url like " <http://stoptheinvasionoforegon.wordpress.com>
" you lose credibility in my book.

~~~
mkelly
I wasn't sure if they quoted that blog seriously, or as an example of bedbug
infestations inciting xenophobia. (The xenophobia undoubtedly existed
beforehand, but that, as they say, is neither here nor there.)

------
macemoneta
Make friends with spiders and house centipedes. They are the natural enemies
of most every house pest, including bedbugs, and mostly harmless to people.
The enemy of my enemy is my friend.

------
SMrF
We once escaped an infestation by storing all of our worldly possessions in a
POD outside in the middle of the summer in Arizona for three days. Then we
moved to Chicago.

We kept our mattress sealed up in plastic for over a year because they can
live without food for that long (seriously).

Edit: business idea -- bedbug insurance for apartment building owners.

------
balding_n_tired
what isn't scaring millions of Americans? But having said that, I know a
couple of folks who've fought through infestations in the last few years in
Washington, DC.

